# Broke the plastic on my SD card?



## smithelise77 (Jun 12, 2013)

Okay, so a piece of plastic broke off the SD card. not the lock part, but a piece or plastic on the top of the card. 

it's not saying it's undreadable, it's just saying that there's no card inserted. is there any way to fix this? could i just tape/carefully glue the piece back on? is there a way to recover the images? i'm guesssing the images are fine, and that this piece that broke off pushes on something in the camera and computer that lets it know it's in there, and that's why it's not showing up? any help would be SO BEYOND APPRECIATED as I just shot a wedding and didn't back it up yet :-/


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jun 12, 2013)

Just glue it back in place, but dont use too much glue and make sure it is dry before inserting it into the card reader.

I have had a cheap 32gb sdhc fall apart and i glued it back together, but the repair did not last long, so get your photo`s off the card and bin it.

Now i only buy Samsung SDHC cards as they seem the strongest, and are quite cheap.

try a  cheap external card reader, from ebay or a £/$ shop

Good luck john


----------



## sm4him (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, I've taped sd cards back together. I use a small external card reader (a Walmart version of this one) that costs about $8 to stick the sd card into, though, so I don't risk getting tape stuck in my computer.

I've never used glue, because I'd be afraid of getting the glue on something vital and ruining the chances of recovery. I'm sure it can be done, but I'd be mighty careful with glue.

I've probably only had one card that broke that I wasn't able to get pieced back together and pull the photos off of, but as mentioned before, if you get it working, get those photos off of it quickly and then...Bin It!


----------

